# P90X-2  ...Please kill me now!



## Merkaba (Sep 11, 2011)

And check out the "pushups" at the 5 second mark.  
Maybe planet x will be here before this stuff get's going full steam.  God help us all. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 11, 2011)

while some things he does is ok. 

He is a tool, a friend of mine was using it and there were some really dumb moves with the dumbbell for joints.
Just a multi marketing fool now this guy is.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 11, 2011)

lmao could there be any more dangerous STUPID moves....like you said at the pushup.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 11, 2011)

^ ya know I was kinda afraid at first.  I was afraid they had gotten a clue and I could stop preaching fundamentals, then my potential market would be overcome with million dollar gimmicks.  Nope.  Still the same nonsense.  Like you said, marketing.  You gotta give the people what they want though.  The problem is that so many people(unbeknownst to them) are confused about what they want. " Muscle confusion " I guess.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2011)

You trying to tell me you don't do push ups on balls bro?


----------



## alan84 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm surprised that people still believe in those pure b.s marketing tools such as P 90x. However, people are confused, like Merkaba mentioned, about what they want, MUSCLE CONFUSION. People always hope that there is the magic way if getting their dream physics, they do no want to accept the fact that their goals require alot of dedication, consistency and hard work.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 12, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> ^ ya know I was kinda afraid at first.  I was afraid they had gotten a clue and I could stop preaching fundamentals, then my potential market would be overcome with million dollar gimmicks.  Nope.  Still the same nonsense.  Like you said, marketing.  You gotta give the people what they want though.  The problem is that so many people(unbeknownst to them) are confused about what they want. " Muscle confusion " I guess.





alan84 said:


> I'm surprised that people still believe in those pure b.s marketing tools such as P 90x. However, people are confused, like Merkaba mentioned, about what they want, MUSCLE CONFUSION. People always hope that there is the magic way if getting their dream physics, they do no want to accept the fact that their goals require alot of dedication, consistency and hard work.



very true


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 12, 2011)

i heard that p90x and crossfit turns you gay?


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 12, 2011)

Have u guys seen that insanity workout?


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Have u guys seen that insanity workout?



Yep...  Same difference.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2011)

I like how people equate complexity and INSANEEEEEEXTRREEEEEMENESS to better results.

Today i did deadlifts and carried a sandbag around for half an hour. It really doesn't get much more basic, it's easy to learn, you need fuck all equipment, and it was a fantastic fullbody workout. Best of all, it's free. Just look at my journal.

I hate this P90X shit even more than Crossfit, at least the WODs are online for anybody to look at.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

if the guy who's been doing this for years looks like that, why the fuck would you listen to him? I don't get people


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2011)

It's Fight Club syndrome. To the uneducated/overweight/skinnyfat this guy and Brad Pitt are the pinnacle of physical development. Obviously they are mistaken.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> It's Fight Club syndrome. To the uneducated/overweight/skinnyfat this guy and Brad Pitt are the pinnacle of physical development. Obviously they are mistaken.


 

yeah I guess, to the average person low bodyfat = OMG jacked


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Sep 15, 2011)

well that pushup looked awfully safe balanced on 4 different medicine balls.


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

Just more ways to make money now in order to do that you have to buy 4 balls from them so you can do that one fucking push-up such a waste and did you see some of the shit they were doing on the pull up bar fuckin retarded


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 15, 2011)

I got a friend that has annoyed the shit outta me with this insanity bullshit lol he talks like he's takin over the world with it. I try to tell him that he's wastin his time and actually being counterproductive.... In one ear out the other


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 15, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I got a friend that has annoyed the shit outta me with this insanity bullshit lol he talks like he's takin over the world with it. I try to tell him that he's wastin his time and actually being counterproductive.... In one ear out the other



Now THAT is the shit that bothers me...people thiniking they are doing something so great or reinventing the wheel with this stuff because they lost some weight with it, and you develop this elitism/blood brother type of bond/complex going on.  It's great from a marketing standpoint, but just like in sports or the military, fraternity, clubs,etc., once you get people together and they give "blood sweat and tears" the people that come out the other end, or half way through, or a couple of weeks, develop a damn near unbreakable bond.  "If you see somebody else wearing this insanity shirt, you know they've earned it".  Combine this with the fact that people sweating to just about anything for 45 minutes 4 times a week will lose weight, and you've got a damn near genius marketing system.  If your weight loss tapers off, well you didn't hit it hard enough, or your diet is off, or it's your fault, not the glorified circuit training exercise dvd's fault!


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 15, 2011)

lovethislife said:


> Just more ways to make money now in order to do that you have to buy 4 balls from them so you can do that one fucking push-up such a waste and did you see some of the shit they were doing on the pull up bar fuckin retarded



I thought about the same thing.  It's wonder he didn't balance a ball on his back. This would be a different color ball, and way heavier...for an optional extra 20 dollars plus shipping handling and processing


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2011)

hunter121 said:


> Today i did deadlifts and carried a sandbag around for half an hour.



Bollocks did you.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh the best shit ever is "hip-hop abs" waw what a fuckin winner. Can they put anymore trash out on DVDs?


----------



## pig (Sep 17, 2011)

Px 90 is a real killer, my nephew is doing it


----------



## Cork (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel that anyone who thinks their muscles have brains and can be confused is an idiot.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 18, 2011)

The dude in the video isn't even big. He's just lean.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 18, 2011)

pig said:


> Px 90 is a real killer, my nephew is doing it



define "killer"...because just because something is hard doesn't mean much.  I mean training for a marathon is killer, or so I've heard, and climing mountains is killer or so I've heard, two a day football practices is killer and running sprints is also killer.  Jumping rope and doing pull ups and pushups non stop for 30 minutes is also killer and will get you the same results.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

i tried p90x.... it gave me herpes


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^hahaha


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 18, 2011)

Is that the same crap?  My brother is doing it.  His wife put him up to it.  I've been trying to convince him to do some crazy shit like lifting weights.  He's a puss.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Is that the same crap? My brother is doing it. His wife put him up to it. I've been trying to convince him to do some crazy shit like lifting weights. He's a puss.


 lol


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

i hate that crap, i haven't seen anyone last more that a month doing it


----------

